# Smoke revisited



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Going to the mountains 3-4 days to trout fish, needed some samich fixens. Dryrub let set overnight, 3hrs on the smoker,3hrs in a 250 oven& ready to pull,ready for bread. 









http://








http://


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Fine lookin chew WV.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Mmmm looks good!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Paymaster said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Stand up and take a prideful bow WV...That pulled pork looks absolutely awesome...

Here's the reason why I bought my smoker a while back...never made the sauce in the recipe since I buy mine from a local restaurant, but the dry rub is to-die-for yummy. 


http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...oked-barbecue-pork-recipe2/reviews/index.html


----------

